# VbPortal Installation



## TulsaJeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Folks.. Let me first apologize for not giving an update before now. I get so busy getting things done that I sometimes forget to let everyone know what is going on. 

My wife complains about this as well so.. I guess I better work on that
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway.. as for the look and feel that many of you came to appreciate before we switched servers.. It is just around the corner.

In case you have not noticed, Brian finally got the forum moved to a directory instead of being located in the root. This was no small feat but he made it happen and I still believe he has a magic wand that he is not telling us about;-)

At any rate.. this now allows us to install the portal at the root (which is required for some reason).

This should be done over the next couple of days if all goes well.

We will do our best to keep the outages down to a minimum and most of this can be done in the background while you guys post away.

All I can say is that Brian has been a lifesaver. The last installation was done by yours truly and you don't even want to know the number of hours, long nights and days that I spent not just installing and setting up the forum and portal but also in fixing the screwups that I caused
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian has taken a lot (most) of this load and while I am trying to help in any way that I can.. he is making it seem really easy which probably means I ain't helping a whole lot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Brian!!!

Patience everyone.. we are getting there!!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for all your hard work Brian and Jeff..


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jeff, It will be real nice to have the look of the old place back again.


----------



## rivet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. Us non-technical types will never truly appreciate the hard work you all put in


----------



## kennymn (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Jeff and Brian for all of your long hours of work .


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us all in the loop!


----------



## grothe (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update Jeff!!


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 2, 2009)

Brian and Jeff, Thanks for your time and dedication to SMF.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 2, 2009)

Once again....Jeff & Brian, Thank you for all you are doing and have done

Keep up the good work


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update and all the time put into this.


----------



## erain (Apr 2, 2009)

thks for the update, looking forward to the portal install. theres alot more to these websites than one can see so it may seem that little or no proggress is happening, but in reality, behind the scenes things are happening... but it will be good to see something tangible to us users. thanks jeff and brian!!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 2, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ will really be nice to get the site back to the way it was but working properly.
Thank Jeff&Brian


----------



## kookie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys................


----------



## cruizer (Apr 4, 2009)

Your work is  very much appreciated gentleman!!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 4, 2009)

hey Brian we know how busy you have been and thanks from all of us.
is getting the acroynms and view all active threads working in the fututre of this site
let us know please.
Thanks


----------

